# Overweight dog and green bean diet



## summerkinz (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a chihuahua that is 15.6 lbs, she is 5 1/2 yrs old. she has been checked by the vet and all is well except she has a luxating patella. It pops out occasionally but when it does she isn't in pain, that I can tell. 
She has gotten this big due to her allergy medicine, but is no longer on it. 

I started a few days ago feeding her 1/8 cup twice a day of blue buffalo wilderness small breed. It's grain free and high protein. Then I give her a 1/4 cup of no salt green beans after our daily walk of 15 mins. She also goes out to pee/poop like 5 or 6 times a day. 

So I want to know how much she should walk a day, keep in mind her legs are not in great condition. If I take her for a second 15 min walk a day should I give her more green beans? 

Also how much and how often should she loose weight. 

Lastly how much do you think she should weight considering her picture?


----------



## summerkinz (Dec 21, 2013)

Also she gets NO treats or anything else.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would give her a few green beans if she's acting hungry. I would walk her short walks several times a day and increase the time of the walks every week as long as she can tolerate it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got Lady as an adult. She was 6 pounds a year and a half ago and she is now very trim and just under 5 pounds. I limited her food whereas she was free fed before. I also got her out on walks, starting slowly and gradually increasing distance. Healthy treats like green beans and squash are good.....mine always like small pieces of carrot too. It is hard to say what an ideal weight is. Lady started to looking a bit too thin so I increased her food a bit and she has been holding steady now, not losing more. I'm glad you are addressing the weight issue because on a small dog a little extra weight can really matter health wise.


----------

